
App to help you locate your car in a parking lot through augmentedreality - chethansai
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/chethansaikrishna_app-augmentedreality-ar-activity-6700632348289044480-BkqB
======
chethansai
Here's an #app that can help you out to locate your car in a strange parking
lot through #augmentedreality .

App Youtube ShowReel:- [https://lnkd.in/gqHxSpM](https://lnkd.in/gqHxSpM)

App - Where's my cAR - AR Parking Anchor

The app lets you anchor your car parked location to its Geo coordinates with a
name.

Which later can be used to visualize the anchor as a 3d model car to be viewed
in augmented reality.

The app comes in handy at parking lots at: 1)movie theatre 2)supermarket
3)community apartment 4)shopping malls Or on Visiting a friend's house etc....

This implementation can also be used to know cab's arrival and location for
@uber @ola Summra Ubrar

Update soon:- To an universal anchor to find any object visualizing in
augmented reality.

Comment how else you would use it.

App play store link :- [https://lnkd.in/gAdG3CB](https://lnkd.in/gAdG3CB)

#ar #mixedreality #virtualreality #vr #codingdays #codingislife
#problemsolving #chethansaikrishna #parking #park #car #automobile #multiplex
#cinemas #mr #arvrmr #jioglass #hololens #unity #appleglass #vrarmrcommunity
#industry40 #unity #appdevelopment #ola #uber

